# BFP at 10dpo, could i be carrying twins?



## SJ78 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi ladies,
I'm new here and this is my first message







i found out yesterday at 10dpo that i'm pregnant and my husband and i are both thrilled







this is baby#2 after 7 years!

Yesterday in the afternoon I PoaS using clearblue easy and it was the brightest (+) sign ever! i'm not sure if my hcg level should be as high for the hpt to be as clear at this point, and the only thing i could think of is, could i be carrying twins?

has anyone had a clear BFP on hpt at 10dpo and just carried a single baby? is it normal to have high hcg level at this point? for those who are carrying twins, what are your symptoms like comparing to carrying a single baby?

Sharifa, Wife to Jaffar, mother to Aisha (7), and stepmother to a wonderful son Ali (7)


----------



## fairyannanicole (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had BFp as early as 8 dpo, and all mine have been singles. some tests are just better than others. Thats not to say you are not having twins, just that you cannot base it off of a test is all


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

I got my first bfp at 9 dpo with both of mine..both singles.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

my mom had twins, and she said other than being really big, there really wasn't much difference. She wasn't any more sick or any less sick. She had 3 more kids after the twins.

I have also gotten high hcg levels with my first and was incredibly sick, and I just had one baby


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I got BFPs at 9 DPO with 3 singletons. Totally normal.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJ78* 
has anyone had a clear BFP on hpt at 10dpo and just carried a single baby?

My last two pregnancies were charted. I got positives both times at 8dpo. And neither pregnancy was a twin. Both singletons.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

My twin pregnancy test was in a hospital lab in Turkey. They said, based on my levels, that I was over 8 weeks along. That didn't seem to make sense to me (based on my last period), but our ability to converse in English wasn't the greatest so I let it go.

When I flew home a few days later to have the IUD removed, I was more like 6.5 weeks along. Then an ultrasound showed twins.







The higher levels in Turkey were from the twins...so yes, they made a difference.


----------



## trimestersdoula (Dec 13, 2007)

I got super positive tests at 10 DPO with both of my singletons. Not saying you don't have twins, but positives can be fairly common even that early, with single babies.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My DD I had a bfp at 6dpo.

This time it was 13dpo before I got a faint one.

Both are healthy singletons, DD was never a twin, had several early ultrasounds (due to 6dpo bfp we thought maybe my timing was off and I was a month further along or something but alas, no, I got a bfp at 6dpo) and never did they find more than one sac or baby or corpus luteum.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a bfp at 6dpo with a singleton


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trimestersdoula* 
I got super positive tests at 10 DPO with both of my singletons. Not saying you don't have twins, but positives can be fairly common even that early, with single babies.

Yes, this.
I've always tested clearly positve at 10dpo also.
Only 1 pg began as twins, the otheres were singletons.


----------



## 54mama (Oct 7, 2006)

7 dpo this time and only one baby in there!


----------



## aturnbg (May 22, 2010)

delete


----------



## aturnbg (May 22, 2010)

You really couldn't tell if you were having twins based upon a home urine pregnancy test. The positive test comes up as soon as your HCG hits the testing well. A better indicator for twins would be a quantitative HCG test with your blood serum and the real answer would be an ultasound.

Congrates though and good luck!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

I got a clear BFN at 10dpo and a very faith but clear BFP at 11dpo, I am now 7weeks along with twins.
I do not think an early test shows anything but an early implant, what can be a sign, but is not always is very fast doubling of the blood tested hcg levels. Doctors will look for it to doubling in the first weeks withing 36-48 hours usually, doubing consistently way faster than that is a sign. You only know for sure at a ultrasound, we found mine at 6w4d with two strong heartbeats.


----------



## sunwillshine (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a Digi BFP at 10dpo, and had high HCG and fast doubling time (about 26 hours), and am carrying only one little girl (at least, as far as we know from an 8-week, a 12-week, and a 19-week ultrasound).

So, I'd say pretty definitively that although you could be carrying twins, you could just as easily be not.









Congrats, and I hope you have an easy pregnancy!


----------

